# Running class on limited space



## rschoon (Apr 14, 2004)

I am looking for ideas on running a group class with limited space.  I am currently (after warming up) having a few students doing forms while others are doing self-defense. After a set amount of time i swap the students.  After that time has expired I will go into sparring drills, spontaneity drills or whatever the theme is for the night.

The space I have is 23'x23' with 7 or 8 students.

Thanks


----------



## someguy (Apr 14, 2004)

Take it out side on a nice day if it works alright for what your doing and all(No grappling on the asphalt)


----------



## rschoon (Apr 14, 2004)

someguy said:
			
		

> Take it out side on a nice day if it works alright for what your doing and all(No grappling on the asphalt)




I've done that in like JUly and August.  Works well if the students are not afraid to be seen in public.   

Grappling on pavement,  hmmmm   could be fun %-}


----------



## loki09789 (Apr 19, 2004)

have students split where some are feeding a theoretical attack that the forms are responding to for self defense/fight training on both sides.

you can split out each form scenario (block an attack and respond...) and then put them back together at the end so that students have an immediate, tactile and tactical visualization to use to bring the form to life.... just a thought.

Or use a circuit thing where the performance thing happens for a 3 minute round while the other group goes through some exercise routine for the same amount of time and switch back and forth for so many cycles.  Builds concentration and awareness of how mental and physical performance degrades under fatigue and stress - very challenging. Finish with some cool down/recovery that is form based/technical focused so that they can reinforce good mechanics and not engrain fatigue induced sloppiness into muscle memory.


----------



## Kempojujutsu (Apr 19, 2004)

I would save the kata training for the end of class as a cool down. Kata training can take up alot of room especially if you have two or more doing it. On self defense maybe have one person in the middle of the room defending all the attacks, taking turns rotating out. The same can be down for Basic techniques or combinations start in a circle rotate around the circle one at a time doing what ever technique you choose. I have had about 10 or more kids in about a 10 foot diameter circle.  
Bob


----------



## rschoon (Apr 20, 2004)

Some good ideas.  Keep them coming.

Thanks all!


----------



## OC Kid (Jun 19, 2004)

Some schools out here will have one class for basics say jrs from 6-7 then begining adults basics from 7-8 then adult sparring from 8-9. On say M/W on T/Th kids sparring 6-7 then adult begining basics 7-8 adv adult basics from 8-9 and on Sat open/ self defense / weapons classes....


----------



## Brian King (Jun 19, 2004)

Dont know anything about Kata training (I train in Systema no Katas) but for adult self defense or applied training here are a few things that we do. Keep them close together (it helps develop awareness and the need to protect themselves during and while falling).  The groups be it paired or multiples should almost be touching each other while they train. Beside awareness it starts to get them used to mass attack and crowd work. It never hurts for the guy who is so focused on his opponent to suddenly have someone give him a kidney shot or take a leg shot from a blind spot. I have also divided the class between those working on ground work and those working on stand up work. But instead of having the ground guys and stand up guys separated I mix the groups so that the stand up guys are sparring in amongst the guys doing the ground work. It is a lot of fun.

See you on the mat soon
Friends
Brian King


----------



## Han-Mi (Jun 19, 2004)

Something simple is to keep your students in rythm with each other. When doing forms, have them try to keep step, as if you were keeping count, that way they are all moving the same direction at once. I don't know if you do any ground drills or if your do side to side stuff, but again, try to keep them all moving the same way.  I'd say circuit training is the best idea that I have, not much new there. We do rotation drills where we do a number of techniques, then move down and do it again with the next partner, this leaves room for a rest person, or persons, and you still get a good work out and enough time on the techniques even with the rest because your doing a few sets.
Thats all I got


----------

